# Skeeter Lime Ferment is taking forever



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (May 30, 2020)

This is about my third batch of Skeeter Lime, which I turn into a mojito wine after fermentation by adding mint and fortifying with rum. Anyway, all of my Skeeter or Dragon Blood batches have fermented in 5-7 days. This batch has been fermenting for 13 days already and is just at 1.014. The airlock is still bubbling like mad. In addition, I checked the S.G. probably 5 days ago and it is going down so the fermentation definitely hasn't stalled. Room temperature as well as the carboy thermometer have been registering temps from 68-72 degrees. The only thing that I might have done "wrong" was starting it in a carboy with an airlock instead of letting it get some air, but I did the same thing with previous batches and they fermented to .994 in 7-8 days . There is no bad smell and all seems well but I guess I need some reassurance that this isn't abnormal or anything to be worried about. Thanks for any comments, suggestions, etc.


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jun 10, 2020)

How'd the pH end up? I've noticed sluggish fermentations when the pH is <3.0. The lemon and lime wines can easily have a low pH.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> This is about my third batch of Skeeter Lime, which I turn into a mojito wine after fermentation by adding mint and fortifying with rum. Anyway, all of my Skeeter or Dragon Blood batches have fermented in 5-7 days. This batch has been fermenting for 13 days already and is just at 1.014. The airlock is still bubbling like mad. In addition, I checked the S.G. probably 5 days ago and it is going down so the fermentation definitely hasn't stalled. Room temperature as well as the carboy thermometer have been registering temps from 68-72 degrees. The only thing that I might have done "wrong" was starting it in a carboy with an airlock instead of letting it get some air, but I did the same thing with previous batches and they fermented to .994 in 7-8 days . There is no bad smell and all seems well but I guess I need some reassurance that this isn't abnormal or anything to be worried about. Thanks for any comments, suggestions, etc.


really? my ferments run 10 to 15 days, and some longer....but i keep my must cool to retain more of the flavor, 
Dawg


----------



## RichardC (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi Val. I'm doing a lime skeeter from hell. Lol. I just spent 3 hrs peeling 200 limes (skin, pith, and every spec of white i could see,, including about 15% of the pulp,) that were then put in the freezer. After thawing, I'll try to remove as many seeds as possible before adding sulphites, Pectic Enzymes, etc. 

Do you have any tips, suggestions, warnings i should know? Any comparison to lemon pee? 

Thanks


----------



## Jovimaple (Aug 20, 2021)

RichardC said:


> Hi Val. I'm doing a lime skeeter from hell. Lol. I just spent 3 hrs peeling 200 limes (skin, pith, and every spec of white i could see,, including about 15% of the pulp,) that were then put in the freezer. After thawing, I'll try to remove as many seeds as possible before adding sulphites, Pectic Enzymes, etc.
> 
> Do you have any tips, suggestions, warnings i should know? Any comparison to lemon pee?
> 
> Thanks


I just did a key lime skeeter pee. I had issues with the yeast starting (with lemon juice, sugar, water, and half the key lime juice), but then it went fine until the s.g. got below 1.050 and I added the rest of the lime juice and the second half of the energizer and nutrients. Then it was sloooooowwwww. It never did get below 1.015. I racked it from the bucket to a carboy after a couple weeks and I put it on a heater pad at a higher temp for a couple weeks, but it didn't make any difference. After a couple months, I gave up and stabilized it, then backsweetened a week or so later.

I am going to try it again but this time, I will not add the second half of the key lime juice until fermentation is done.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 20, 2021)

use less lime/lemon, at start, as well use yeast nutrient & yeast energizer, then at the very end of ferment dump in the rest of your lime/lemon 

Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Aug 31, 2021)

RichardC said:


> Hi Val. I'm doing a lime skeeter from hell. Lol. I just spent 3 hrs peeling 200 limes (skin, pith, and every spec of white i could see,, including about 15% of the pulp,) that were then put in the freezer. After thawing, I'll try to remove as many seeds as possible before adding sulphites, Pectic Enzymes, etc.
> 
> Do you have any tips, suggestions, warnings i should know? Any comparison to lemon pee?
> 
> Thanks



Hi! Sorry for the delay in replying, I haven't checked my account in a bit. I've never made a batch from real limes, I always use juice. How is it proceeding? 

The batch I made that this thread is referring to only fermented to about 1.008 but I usually back sweeten to 1.010 so it ended up working out. I've made a couple batches since and was more diligent with my slurry and they fermented out nicely.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Aug 31, 2021)

Jovimaple said:


> I just did a key lime skeeter pee. I had issues with the yeast starting (with lemon juice, sugar, water, and half the key lime juice), but then it went fine until the s.g. got below 1.050 and I added the rest of the lime juice and the second half of the energizer and nutrients. Then it was sloooooowwwww. It never did get below 1.015. I racked it from the bucket to a carboy after a couple weeks and I put it on a heater pad at a higher temp for a couple weeks, but it didn't make any difference. After a couple months, I gave up and stabilized it, then backsweetened a week or so later.
> 
> I am going to try it again but this time, I will not add the second half of the key lime juice until fermentation is done.



Hi! The batch that this thread referred to never fermented below 1.008 but since I back sweeten to 1.010-1.012 anyway it worked out fine, just not as much ABV. My batches since have been fine but I've definitely been more strict with how I make my yeast slurry. I add all the lime juice up front and it has worked out every time except this one.


----------



## Jovimaple (Aug 31, 2021)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Hi! The batch that this thread referred to never fermented below 1.008 but since I back sweeten to 1.010-1.012 anyway it worked out fine, just not as much ABV. My batches since have been fine but I've definitely been more strict with how I make my yeast slurry. I add all the lime juice up front and it has worked out every time except this one.


Good to know! I haven't tried slurry - I just use yeast hydrated for 15 minutes in a cup of 90-100 degree fahrenheit water. I don't coordinate my winemaking well enough to have slurry available!


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Sep 2, 2021)

Jovimaple said:


> Good to know! I haven't tried slurry - I just use yeast hydrated for 15 minutes in a cup of 90-100 degree fahrenheit water. I don't coordinate my winemaking well enough to have slurry available!



I use a "recipe" for a yeast slurry that I found online. It starts with hydrating your yeast for 20 minutes. Then add 1/4 cup of must, 1 tsp of sugar and a pinch of yeast nutrient to the rehydrated yeast. When this is about doubled in size do the same thing again. When it is once again about doubled in size or at least working nicely, make the additions one last time. When this round is growing/working well, pitch it in your must. I've found that if I follow this method strictly, my batch ferments perfectly.


----------



## RichardC (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks for asking: I'm panicking a little. It's about 10 days now and activity has looked non-existent for a few days. I racked off the minimal amount of lees yesterday because the must was smelling like the limes were going bad, and the fine pulp that ended up in the must was starting to float, and look like mold growing. lol ) Taste suggests (and I'll check gravity to confirm, ) that fermentation isn't complete. ABV was set to be around 11.5% but, doesn't taste like 8%.. and there is little residual sweetness: maybe I need a glassful instead of a sip. hahah

Honestly though, the smell has me concerned. Worst case, I'll have 10 gallons of slightly rotten tasting lime wine that'll need sugar to hide the taste. ugh. I know now to give the yeast starter more time to multiply to get the fermentation done asap.

I didn't add any sulphites as yet, just in case there's secondary fermentation that I can't see.



Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Hi! Sorry for the delay in replying, I haven't checked my account in a bit. I've never made a batch from real limes, I always use juice. How is it proceeding?
> 
> The batch I made that this thread is referring to only fermented to about 1.008 but I usually back sweeten to 1.010 so it ended up working out. I've made a couple batches since and was more diligent with my slurry and they fermented out nicely.


----------



## RichardC (Dec 17, 2021)

Update: I racked yesterday and added sulphites. There was no rotten fruit smell from before! Whew! The wine however, wasn't clear at all, compared to a 2L bottle of the same wine that was separated in September, that is 98% clear. It surprisingly, had a little carbonation, as well as the impression of a slight sweetness. I'll check with the hydrometer today but, given the alcohol flavour, i suspect it'll be dry.

QUESTION: The citric acid component is a little too dominant ( likely contributor to slow fermentation). 
In a light coloured wine like this, what options are there to help with the acidity?
Adding sweetness before bottling is an option. 
Would darkening the colour with tannin be worth it?
Would age help without tannins present? ( High tannin, high acid grape wines age better than lighter wines. ) 

Thanks.


----------



## Jovimaple (Feb 9, 2022)

I would definitely try sweetening to balance the acid.

I think most wines will smooth some with age.


----------

